# Pound shop price wars!



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting these Northy, it's been a few weeks since the 99p shop opened and the ?1 shop struck back pretty quick, now today I see the 99p shop is the 96p shop - I will keep the pictures coming Lol


----------



## Monica (Sep 30, 2013)

Lololol :d


----------



## pav (Sep 30, 2013)

Will be free at this rate after a couple of weeks.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 30, 2013)

...until the shops start paying you to take stuff away.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 30, 2013)

Our local 'pound shop' has become a ?1.25 shop due to price rises.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 30, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Our local 'pound shop' has become a ?1.25 shop due to price rises.



There was a ?1.25 shop in Tenby where we went for a short break, Jen said it must be the posh version lol


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 30, 2013)

Our local people would be shocked at a ?1.25 pound shop but I wonder if the people in Tenby and others are having to pay more to make up for our bargains!!  Oops sorry.  Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2013)

Roll on the 75p shop


----------

